# Multiple OnDemand streams on Roamio & Mini on Comcast?



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I have 1 Roamio Pro and 4 Mini's. I'm on Comcast in Chicago. All 6 tuners are working fine. I have the OnDemand app on all boxes. I can access OnDemand on all boxes. However when I try to watch OnDemand on 2 boxes at the same time the first box will freeze. Second box will play then visa verca. On the TiVo site it states. Does anyone have this feature working and if so can you give me some guidance. 

Multiple XFINITY On Demand streams
TiVo customers with XFINITY On Demand can use the TiVo Whole Home Solution to send multiple XFINITY On Demand streams to different TiVo devices within the home, including:

TiVo Mini
Other TiVo DVRS in the house
If you reach the maximum number of streams for your situation, you will receive an error message.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I saw in your other thread that you just got your Tivo. I believe the ability to have multiple on demand streams going at the same time was added with the most recent software update. It's possible that you need to wait until your boxes are updated.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I've had them for about a week. They updated when I plugged them in. My mini is in version 20.4.1-01-6-A92. My Roamio is on version 20.4.1-USA-6-840. Is this the most recent?


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I just received an email back from Tivo tech support. They stated that I should be able to stream multiple OnDemand streams at the same time. I'm going to try and reach out to comcast but we all know that's a shot in the dark. If anyone has this feature working can you please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

I just tried it. Worked fine for me. Two different episodes of Game of Thrones season 1. Roamio Pro and a Tivo mini. Comcast Chicago, near Wrigley Field.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Now I know at least that someone has it working. Now I have to find out why mine doesn't. If you don't mind I have a few questions to ask you. 

1. Do you have the same software versions as me. My mini is in version 20.4.1-01-6-A92. My Roamio is on version 20.4.1-USA-6-840

2. Do you know if there is some extra billing code on your comcast account. I have the tivo premiere code on mine. 

3. Do you have any other comcast boxes. Reason I ask is because I do and comcast is charging me 11.50 for an additional cable card outlet. I do have other comcast boxes other then my Tivos. 

4. Can you tell me if you have the same cablexard firmware. In the cablecard status screen. It shows 2 firmware. Mine shows 3.31 and 6.25. Thanks and sorry for all the question.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Try rebooting your TiVo, and all Minis.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I forced a connection to tivo on all boxes and restarted them. Still same problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Spent 2 hours and still no luck. I think the reason it's not working is because they have my account coded as a tivo and not a tivo premiere. Waiting for national tech support to call me.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

TheBirdMan said:


> Spent 2 hours and still no luck. I think the reason it's not working is because they have my account coded as a tivo and not a tivo premiere. Waiting for national tech support to call me.


You'll probably have better luck with Comcast's online chat. Seriously, try it.

If you don't have the TiVo Premiere code, I would think you wouldn't be able to get Xfinity on Demand at all. Perhaps your local system doesn't support multiple streams.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Sorry, I wrote my reply as I was going to bed, and forgot about the thread.

1. Do you have the same software versions as me. My mini is in version 20.4.1-01-6-A92. My Roamio is on version 20.4.1-USA-6-840
A: Roamio Pro on 20.4.1-USA-6-848. Not in the same room as Mini, presently.

2. Do you know if there is some extra billing code on your comcast account. I have the tivo premiere code on mine. 
A: When I was working on getting this going, I called in and asked that the premiere billing code be added to my account. I don't know how to verify this, though.

3. Do you have any other comcast boxes. Reason I ask is because I do and comcast is charging me 11.50 for an additional cable card outlet. I do have other comcast boxes other then my Tivos. 
A: Ugh. Yes I do. I have a Moto DCH3416 and a dumb HD box as well, which I've failed to return for six months now.

4. Can you tell me if you have the same cablexard firmware. In the cablecard status screen. It shows 2 firmware. Mine shows 3.31 and 6.25. Thanks and sorry for all the question.[/QUOTE]
A: 03.31, 06.25


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

BirdMan, did you ever find a solution for this? I posted something similar with the Bolt:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10695798


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I gave up. Trying to get anything done that requires knowledge from Comcast is a never ending story. Good luck on your hunt. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Can you see if your device shows as "MOTOROLA MOTORHOST" or "MOTOROLA TIVOPMHST" on Comcast's site?

That's one theory I have going...


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine shows MOTOROLA TIVOHOST. I haven't tested it in months. I'm going to check it and let you know if it's magically working.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Just tried it and same thing. First show freezes and second show starts playing.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, if "GumboChief" is still monitoring this thread maybe he can take a peek at what his cablecard shows online for the device type, since his works...


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

"ComcastTeds", a well respected tech on the Comcast forums says that this isn't possible since the VOD streams are MAC based. (ie - one cablecard, one MAC, you see the problem there..)

So unless/until "GumboChief" can give more details I think we're out of luck...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

n0xlf said:


> "ComcastTeds", a well respected tech on the Comcast forums says that this isn't possible since the VOD streams are MAC based. (ie - one cablecard, one MAC, you see the problem there..)
> 
> So unless/until "GumboChief" can give more details I think we're out of luck...


Well, hopefully the TiVo development team is in the process of proving ComcastTeds wrong.

Per TiVo on Facebook...
*TiVo (11Nov2015):* _ *The ability to support multiple Xfinity On-Demand streams is actually part of the November update.* Our target release date for the SW is 11/16. So this feature will be available very shortly._​
And maybe the current issues people are seeing related to the XOD4TiVo app are owing to associated back-end changes necessary to make the new multi-stream capability work? (glass half full? or maybe ... glass is broken, but a better glass is coming...???)


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

So I got the update today and still can't steam multiple on demand shows without them freezing.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

I tweeted TiVo support. Stated have to wait 24 hours after the update.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBirdMan said:


> I tweeted TiVo support. Stated have to wait 24 hours after the update.


Thanks for the research and feedback!


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Still not working for me. Tweeted TiVo support. Waiting for a reply. Is it working for anyone here?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TheBirdMan said:


> Still not working for me. Tweeted TiVo support. Waiting for a reply. Is it working for anyone here?


I haven't received the update, yet.


----------



## TheBirdMan (Jun 4, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## PMac10000 (Oct 27, 2015)

I can confirm that this on-demand conflict issue still exists between my Tivo Bolt and mini. Has anyone determined if this is a Comcast problem, or a Tivo problem?

My Xfinity account lists my cable box as "MOTOROLA TIVOHOST" if that has any bearing.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TiVo Support told me last year this problem is a Comcast one, I still can only watch one on demand show. If I start one OD on my Roamio and then try another on my Mini, the Roamio video freezes. Or vice versa. It's not a big enough deal to me since both TVs are rarely used at same time so I never followed up with Comcast on it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Support told me last year this problem is a Comcast one, I still can only watch one on demand show. If I start one OD on my Roamio and then try another on my Mini, the Roamio video freezes. Or vice versa. It's not a big enough deal to me since both TVs are rarely used at same time so I never followed up with Comcast on it.


On Comcast I can watch OD on each Roamio at the same time but only one OD per cable card, so a Mini and its connected TiVo will not both be able to get OD, the Mini can't get OD if the connected Roamio is in power saving mode.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lessd said:


> On Comcast I can watch OD on each Roamio at the same time but only one OD per cable card, so a Mini and its connected TiVo will not both be able to get OD, the Mini can't get OD if the connected Roamio is in power saving mode.


As far as Comcast is concerned, it's the host DVR that is doing the OD. They don't even know about the Mini. Makes sense that a device is limited to one OD stream at a time.


----------

